# الإدارة الصناعية



## سيف العراقي (19 مارس 2007)

الرجاء إرسال كتاب حول الإدارة الصناعية


----------



## abdoobaia (1 مايو 2009)

اشكركم على هذا المنتدى القيم والمفيد للجميع


----------



## حسن عبدالرضا (26 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
أشكركم على قبولي بهذا الموقع القيم وارجو أن تساعدوني في أكمال بحثي الخاص بالادارة الصناعية


----------



## iraqeng (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموقع احتاج كتاب ادارة صناعية في البرمجة الخطية


----------



## الدويري (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررر


----------



## قيس خضير (16 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررر اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

